# Failed to add torrent in a torrent client



## billubakra (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I bought utorrent pro, I had some voucher code for Play Store. I transferred a torrent from pc to phone, but IDK how to open it. So, I tried adding some torrent from a popular torrent website. I clicked on the download button and utorrent app opened but I displayed a message that failed to load torrent. I copied the url of the torrent and tried adding the same in the app but I got the same error. I downloaded free versions of other torrent clients and I am getting the same error. What am I missing here?

Thanks


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2017)

Open the torrent URL directly from browser, and it will open the app automatically.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 11, 2017)

Flash said:


> Open the torrent URL directly from browser, and it will open the app automatically.



Did that but still it is showing the message that failed to load torrent.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

go to
Options -> Preferences -> General -> "Associate with torrent files"


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> go to
> Options -> Preferences -> General -> "Associate with torrent files"



Dear my query was that say I have few torrent files in say an ABCD folder, I wanted it to add torrents from that specific folder. Anyways utorrent and other clients can't do it but ttorrent can. An amazing app, if you are using the free version then it will auto activate wap/vas services on your number even if you don't click on any of the ads.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Dear my query was that say I have few torrent files in say an ABCD folder, I wanted it to add torrents from that specific folder. Anyways utorrent and other clients can't do it but ttorrent can. An amazing app, if you are using the free version then it will auto activate wap/vas services on your number even if you don't click on any of the ads.



by torrent files do ypu mean the downloaded files or just the torrent file that u add in the client?]
Anyways I am glad that you got the result you wantwd, at last.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> by torrent files do ypu mean the downloaded files or just the torrent file that u add in the client?]
> Anyways I am glad that you got the result you wantwd, at last.



I meant the downloaded torrent files. Give ttorrent a try.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I meant the downloaded torrent files. Give ttorrent a try.



If thats what you meant then my currrent client (qbittorrent) can do that too. I can point the downloading files to a specific folder in it.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 25, 2017)

Apologies for the thread hijack, but could someone help me with torrent sites. Where do you download your torrents from? I'm being blocked at the moment from my regular site. 

PM me. Thanks!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> If thats what you meant then my currrent client (qbittorrent) can do that too. I can point the downloading files to a specific folder in it.



Is it available for Android? Wasn't able to find the same.



Kaltrops said:


> Apologies for the thread hijack, but could someone help me with torrent sites. Where do you download your torrents from? I'm being blocked at the moment from my regular site.
> 
> PM me. Thanks!



Proxy or vpn ftw. Anyways check your pm.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bought utorrent pro, I had some voucher code for Play Store. *I transferred a torrent from pc to phone, but IDK how to open it*. So, I tried adding some torrent from a popular torrent website. I clicked on the download button and utorrent app opened but I displayed a message that failed to load torrent. I copied the url of the torrent and tried adding the same in the app but I got the same error. I downloaded free versions of other torrent clients and I am getting the same error. What am I missing here?
> 
> Thanks


For this reason I hate Utorrent in Mobile.

try Flud from playstore much better than Utorrent and buy it if u like it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Apologies for the thread hijack, but could someone help me with torrent sites. Where do you download your torrents from? I'm being blocked at the moment from my regular site.
> 
> PM me. Thanks!


Use Ultrasurf extension or plugin for the popular browsers or install Ultrasurf and download from your favourite sites.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use Ultrasurf extension or plugin for the popular browsers or install Ultrasurf and download from your favourite sites.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is it available for Android? Wasn't able to find the same.
> .


no android btw


----------

